# I need help



## Behnam2070 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello friends
I want to melt mobile scrap in a tank or crucible
And mix them in the same tank with lead
But I don't know how to make it
What is your ideas


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2019)

I would not do it.


----------



## Ben2070 (Nov 14, 2019)

butcher said:


> I would not do it.



:roll:


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2019)

If you do not know how to make it, or the dangers, do not know if it is the best or safest approach, you do not know how to do it safely.

I would not do it.

But if I wanted to learn how to do it, 
I would spend the time needed to understand the dangers, how to do it, and if it would be the best and safest way, and even then I may not do it, but I may find a better way to do the same thing...


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 14, 2019)

Are Ben2070 and Behnam2070 the same person?


----------



## canedane (Nov 14, 2019)

Cell phones boards is difficault to proces,and if you melt them into lead you will have a big mess, and i wont have your pollutioned lead even for free.
Cherry pick the bga chips, and learn how to proces these.
Or better, sell you phones to a proffesionel refiner.


----------



## Behnam2070 (Nov 14, 2019)

jimdoc said:


> Are Ben2070 and Behnam2070 the same person?



Yes


----------



## Johnny5 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ben2070 said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > I would not do it.
> ...



Not smart.


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2019)

Ben,
can you pick one login name and stick to it.
we can delete the other one.
Thanks

Jim,
I had no idea I was talking to two different members with similar names.
Or one member with two different names...
I never have been good with names, faces I recognize and remember.
I get lost in a city with all of those streets with names, but I have never have been lost in the woods where I can see things I recognize...


----------

